# Prayer's for Wally and his family



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Godspeed for Wally and special prayers for his boy. That must have been so hard.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awe....prayers for Wally and his boy!!! I had something similar happen to me a few months back while I was at the vet's office with Lincoln. I'm assuming a gentleman's dog had passed during surgery and he opted initially not to come and say good bye. While I was there, he came rushing into the office, in tears, and said he'd changed his mind and wanted to see his dog. I was in tears because he was in tears....it was really heartwrenching....... I feel for that poor boy!!

RIP Wally.........


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers for Wally and his family. Safe journey Wally, you were much loved.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I have two young boys and this is what made it over the top hard for me. I can't imagine loosing one of my dogs let alone watching my child go through that kind of grief. I don't know if the boy and his mom stayed with Wally until the very end, but I'm very torn as to not knowing if this would be a good idea for a child that age, I'm strongly leaning towards the probably not. Very sad either way, but I wouldn't want my childs last memories of their best friend being that of the actual death so I hope he didn't have to go through that too.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

ok...now I am crying too :-( RIP sweet Wally, your family loved you.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Rest peacefully Wally. And be there waiting for your human at the Bridge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO so sad. Godspeed sweet Wally. And many prayers for that boy and his family.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Play hard at the bridge sweet Wally. Run hard and sleep soft sweet boy.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

And they say it's good for kids to have animals to learn about the grief process! WHAT? All I know is I have had lots of animals and as a farmers daughter it never got any easier to see them go. I have not eaten lamb for as long as I can remeber!! When my horse died I couldnt look at a 5 barred gate without crying (for years) as we used to jump them. My Meg has been gone for 2 1/2 yrs & I think of her every day, usually at least once an hour, & I could cry each time but it's not always suitable to do so!
So that poor boy and his beloved dog & my heart breaks for him too. I will remember him and his family in my prayers for sure. RIP Wally.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard & Safe Journey Sweet Wally.

Thank You for posting this.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Wally. Keeping Wally's boy in our prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*heartofgold*

HEARTOFGOLD

YOU surely do have A HEART of Gold - how kind of you to post for prayers for Wally and his family that loves him so. I will pray for Wally and his family and give extra hugs, kisses and attention to my babies!!
*
Wally run free at the bridge knowing how much your family loved you and will always LOVE YOU!!*


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> HEARTOFGOLD
> 
> YOU surely do have A HEART of Gold - how kind of you to post for prayers for Wally and his family that loves him so. I will pray for Wally and his family and give extra hugs, kisses and attention to my babies!!
> 
> *Wally run free at the bridge knowing how much your family loved you and will always LOVE YOU!!*


I've always thought of Scout as the one having the heart of gold but thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*

Scout too has a HeartofGold!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oye - I know those sobs - my oldest son was 12, almost 13 when we said goodbye to Jake. My youngest was 3 and clueless and he and I were the only 2 with dry eyes. I had done my crying prior to and boy did I after - for months.

It's very tough but you get through it eventually. Poor kid - it was probably his first dog too.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Prayers for Wally and his boy..how heartbreaking. RIP Wally


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It's always so sad when sitting in the waiting room and you know what is going on in the consulting room - always get a big lump in my throat, people look at each other and you can see that they are feeling the same - even though you may not know the people or pets

When we had Holly put to sleep, about an hour after we got home our vet was doing a piece on the local radio and he mentioned us and Holly (not by name) and he said how difficult the vets/nurses find it to put an animal to sleep especially one that they have seen grow up - he said it is a very fine line that they tread because they are upset but need to try and stay strong and supportive for the owners sake.

Safe crossing to the bridge Wally


----------

